# Nitrates!



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

So ive been doing 25% water changes on my 75g every 5 days and my nitrates seem to be stuck at 30ppm. I recently cleaned my eheim 2217, did a water change 3 days later and im still stuck at 30ppm. Any idea whats going on?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You probly just have a really high Bioload. 30ppm is not that bad. But if you want it to come down more you can add some live plants.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If i remember corectly you are keeping a single serra right? if so i also find it a lil weird. On the bright side though it does mean that your filters/bio are doing their job.

Check for any uneaten food and do a 50% w/c with a thorough gravel wash on the day of your next reg schedualed w/c.
That should def help and from then on i would increase to 40% weekly changes with a good gravel vac atleast every second week.

This should easily keep nitrates at 20 ppm or lower depending on how often you feed.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

well right now all im stocking is 5 platys and 1 3" swordtail to keep the tank cycled, my 8" RRS is coming in friday. Ive cycled the tank and ammo seems to be pretty much 0 at all times,

I just realized its probably the gravel. I just finished my cycle with liquid ammonia, the live stock has been in there for about a week. Even though there was no fish waste during the cycle, could there be nitrates trapped in my gravel?

Ill give the gravel vac a try and see what my results are, thanks!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never used liquid ammo to cycle but i dont think it would cause nitrates to be trapped in your gravel but i could be wrong.

I suggested gravel vac to possibly get rid of leftover food.

Good luch and keep us posted


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

liquid test kit right??? the dip strips are a no no.

30 is fine.

chemicals are a no no too.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

lol could be worse dude. when I see 30 im like, "hmmmm, s'all good....as long as my nitrites and ammonia are zero."

dont sweat it!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

did you test your tap water? if it has nitrate in it then that could be your problem right there.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Everyone else pretty much covered it but you got my vote for adding a couple plants







nitrate problem solved (to a point) and you have a self run tank.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

I would say add plants to the tank or set up a aquaponic system and always frequent water changes


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

yea i was thinking the exact same thing, the nitrates would act as food for the plants and we'll all be happy







thanks for the feedback


----------

